# Good Buy?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I found a trailer recently and was lucky enough to be the first caller on it. Probably gonna buy it tonight, just wanted some opinions on it. Its a 6x12 with a V and ramp door, 6'+ tall, a 2010 model purchased in August and the guy used it to move to MN from Florida. That is the only use it has seen. He wants $2500- from what I've seen that is a really good deal.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I would say it is a fair deal assuming it dosent have a bent axel ..... usually people who use them for moving pack them to the max and with a little 3500 lb axel it dosent take much to over load it when you figure it was probabally 95% full. That would be my main concern

Adam


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Overall it looked pretty clean, bought it for $2400.


----------

